# Bootcamp ne reconnais pas ma carte graphique



## ArseniK (30 Janvier 2015)

Hello 
nouvel heureux possesseur d'un superbe imac retina ,
j'ai installé W7 via boot camp.
la partition a bien été créée, W7 marche très bien, il est activé donc en principe tout devrait rouler...

sauf que !!!!

Windows détecte que marte graphique s'intitule "carte graphique VGA standard"... un peut différent de ma super R9 M295X...
du coup coté application et paramétrage de résolution et tout ça coince...

je suis allé de la panneau de BC, j'ai voulu installé a la mano le driver graphique, ça me bloque direct en me disant que mon matériel est pas assez performant...

j'ai recherché une MAJ pilote et rien...

Détection de matos via Maconfigue.com et il ne me détecte que la fameuse "CG VGA standard"...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ou aurais une idée???

Merci à tous 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2015)

Le problème avec Boot Camp et le package de pilotes que l'on télécharge/installe est donné/prévu pour une gamme de matériels très courants. La plupart du temps cela suffit et on peut en effet affiner la MAJ en téléchargeant depuis le site officiel un pilote supplémentaire.

Un peu de lecture... https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6673968 ...qui ne donne pas de solution, mais évoque un problème de MAJ.

Il n'y a pas de panneau Boot Camp, c'est un dossier dans lequel on fait un double clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et tous les drivers contenus dans ce dossier sont installés. A mon avis tu devrais relancer le fichier Setup.exe et redémarrer la partition Windows. Il y aussi une vérification à faire dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques pour voir si le pilote graphique s'est bien installé et quelle version est en cours.

Pour avoir accès au Gestionnaire de périphériques, il faut bien entendu que les icônes Ordinateur et Panneau de configuration soient présentes sur le Bureau.
- méthode rapide, un clic droit sur l'icône Ordinateur et sélectionne Propriétés puis Gestionnaire de périphériques
- méthode longue, clic sur Panneau de Configuration/Matériel et Audio/Gestionnaire de périphériques

Tout ça pour voir dans Cartes graphiques que le pilote graphique installé en cours n'affiche pas un petit triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation. Si oui, ce pilote pose un problème.

Résoudre le problème est autre chose. En résolution normale, il suffit de cliquer sur Désinstaller et de redémarrer. Soit le pilote est présent dans les dossiers système et se réinstalle de lui-même, soit le pilote n'est pas présent et cela affichera de nouveau ce triangle jaune de dysfonctionnement. Mais dans ton cas je ne pense pas et il reviendra.

Reste à voir avec le site officiel AMD et on tombe sur ça... http://support.amd.com/fr-fr/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64 ...et le problème est qu'il clairement mentionné que ce pilote n'est pas prévu pour fonctionner sous Boot Camp.

Ce qui revient au début de mon message et qu'en conclusion il te falloir être patient et attendre que Apple sorte une nouvelle version de Boot Camp avec le package de pilotes appropriés.


----------



## ArseniK (30 Janvier 2015)

Cest tres exactement ce que jai fait 
Mais je crois même pas que cest le pilote qui est en cause... 
Tous les soft qui détectent le matériel m'indiquent une je n'ai que cette fameuse carte VGA... 
J'ai téléchargé un soft amd pour vérifier la carte il la pa trouve il me met que jai aucun matériel amd présent sur le mac... xD 
Et dans le gestionnaire de périf ils me sort que je suis bien sous DX 11 et que tout est à jour... Par contre il ne met que la carte VGA... Ce qui est super bizarre ... (Il me dit qu'elle possede une mémoire video de 49MO) xD


----------



## ArseniK (30 Janvier 2015)

j'ai réessayé d'installer le fichier exe mais a chaque fois quand il se termine il me dit que tout est ok et je ne peut plus utiliser ni souri ni clavier... je suis obligé de redémarrer en appuyant sur le bouton d'alimentation...
je viens également de désinstaller et redémarrer l'ordi et des que j'arrive sur windows il met installation du périphérique et me ressort la carte bizarre ^^


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2015)

Bon, une réinstallation n'étant pas très longue, moi je relancerais Boot Camp pour effacer cette partition et je recommencerais une nouvelle installation. Ensuite je regarderais ce qu'il se passe coté carte graphique sans lancer le fichier Setup.exe.

Sans pilotes, comment est détectée cette carte ?


----------



## ArseniK (31 Janvier 2015)

elle n'est toujours pas détecté... c'est bien le probleme...
du coup j'ai essayé de tout réinstallé et avant que ce soit fini,
freeze, écran bleu et j'ai juste eu le temps de lire e, gros windows s'arrête pour éviter les dommages sur l'ordinateur... LOL
du coup j'ai tout effacé et j'ai supprimé ma partition Boot Camp...
je vais réessayé avec une autre ISO on vera bien


----------



## ArseniK (31 Janvier 2015)

nouvelles,
lr probleme venais apparemment de mon ISO, j'en est retéléchargé une nouvelle, tout a parfaitement fonctionné aucun beugue, la carte a été directement reconnue, magic mouse, clavier sans fil et trackpad pareil sans aucun soucis.
donc tout va bien


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2015)

Je me disais aussi, y'avait un blem quelque part.


----------



## ArseniK (2 Février 2015)

oui 
en tout cas ce mac est une pure merveille autant sous OSX que sous Windows


----------



## ghogweed76 (13 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis au désespoir. Je rencontre exactement le même problème qu'indiqué ci-dessous. J'ai effectué plusieurs installations de mon windows 7 sur mon Macbook pro 15 pouces fin 2013 (intel iris pro et geforce GT 750M) et pas moyen d'obtenir autre chose qu'une carte VGA standard. J'ai essayé plusieurs ISO différents, j'ai essayé la mise à jour des drivers... Je ne sais plus comment faire.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis vraiment preneur. J'ai fait l'erreur, avant les dernières mises à jour de MacOS, de supprimer une partition Bootcamp qui fonctionnait très bien et depuis les dernières mises à jour, c'est rendu impossible.

A vot' bon coeur msieur dame...


----------



## ArseniK (14 Décembre 2015)

salut 
essaye de télécharger le pack de drivers Boot Camp via ta partition OSX, comme si tu allais le réinstaller, tu met le dossier des drivers BC sur un DD, et quand tu es sur ta partition BC tu installe manuellement les drivers graphiques =)


----------



## droyze (28 Janvier 2016)

ghogweed76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis au désespoir. Je rencontre exactement le même problème qu'indiqué ci-dessous. J'ai effectué plusieurs installations de mon windows 7 sur mon Macbook pro 15 pouces fin 2013 (intel iris pro et geforce GT 750M) et pas moyen d'obtenir autre chose qu'une carte VGA standard. J'ai essayé plusieurs ISO différents, j'ai essayé la mise à jour des drivers... Je ne sais plus comment faire.
> 
> ...




Même probleme que toi (même mac) je viens d'installer un Windows 7 original 64Bits via Bootcamp, j'ai bien mis les drivers à la racine de la clé comme c'était dit, au démarrage Bootcamp s'est installé tout seul mais carte graphique VGA standard c'est marqué. De plus Windows Update tourne dans le vide malgré installation ie11.


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Même probleme que toi (même mac) je viens d'installer un Windows 7 original 64Bits via Bootcamp, j'ai bien mis les drivers à la racine de la clé comme c'était dit, au démarrage Bootcamp s'est installé tout seul mais carte graphique VGA standard c'est marqué. De plus Windows Update tourne dans le vide malgré installation ie11.


C'est bien, mais as-tu lancé le fichier Setup.exe qui est contenu dans la clé USB ? Pour aller plus vite, il serait judicieux de copier le contenu de la clé USB dans le dossier Téléchargements et de lancer le fichier Setup.exe.


----------



## droyze (30 Janvier 2016)

Tu parles bien du setup.Exe de bootcamp ?


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Tu parles bien du setup.Exe de bootcamp ?


Ce le fichier de drivers que fait télécharger Boot Camp.


----------



## droyze (30 Janvier 2016)

Oui qu'on doit mettre à la racine de la clé USB Wininstall; je l'ai fait c'est pareil.

J'ai même réinstaller Windows encore ya 30 min et lancer le setup de bootcamp directement a partir du disque dur, redémarré et pareil.

Puis je sais comparé à quelques mois quand j'avais Windows 7, ça démarrait et s'éteignait plus vite que ça.

Encore un truc pour faire passer les gens a Windows 10........


----------



## droyze (30 Janvier 2016)

Bon, j'ai essayé de mettre a jour la carte graphique VGA standard en lui proposant le pilote Iris Pro Intel 5200 qui est dans le dossier drivers de Bootcamp mais il ne peut pas l'installer car il me dit que ce n'est pas compatible avec cette version de Windows. J'ai pourtant bien installé un Windows Pro 64bits SP1 original, je comprends pas, ou alors il faudrait prendre un pilote plus ancien ?


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2016)

Tu as essayé depuis le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows de mettre à jour ? Si problème il y a, par défaut cela affiche un triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation.


----------



## droyze (31 Janvier 2016)

pas de triangle jaune, c'est juste installé comme "Carte Graphique VGA standard"


----------



## NestorK (31 Janvier 2016)

Question bête : as tu essayer de télécharger les drivers de ta 750M directement sur le site de Nvidia ? C'est la marche à suivre surtout que tu y trouveras des drivers à jour, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ceux fournis par Apple via Bootcamp.


----------



## droyze (31 Janvier 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Question bête : as tu essayer de télécharger les drivers de ta 750M directement sur le site de Nvidia ? C'est la marche à suivre surtout que tu y trouveras des drivers à jour, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ceux fournis par Apple via Bootcamp.



Alors j'ai essayez déjà ceux de Intel pour la iris pro, mais pas ceux de Nvidia, mais dans les pilotes Bootcamp yavait le fichier d'installation du pilote Nvidia mais il disait que le materiel minimum pour l'installation n'était pas présent donc je ne pouvais pas l'installer.


----------



## NestorK (31 Janvier 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Alors j'ai essayez déjà ceux de Intel pour la iris pro, mais pas ceux de Nvidia, mais dans les pilotes Bootcamp yavait le fichier d'installation du pilote Nvidia mais il disait que le materiel minimum pour l'installation n'était pas présent donc je ne pouvais pas l'installer.



Je t'invite à réessayer en téléchargant cette fois les pilotes depuis le site Nvidia. Les pilotes Apple sont de toutes façons pas à jour...


----------



## droyze (4 Février 2016)

Ok mais la carte graphique Intel ????? comment je la fait repéré par windows si j'installe pas son pilote ?


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Ok mais la carte graphique Intel


Ben non, ce n'est pas une carte mais une puce graphique.

Tu peux faire un screenshot de /A propos de ce Mac, histoire de voir réellement ce que tu as comme matériel.


----------



## droyze (4 Février 2016)

Alors je viens d'installer le dernier pilote Nvidia et ça fonctionne !!!!!! 

Dans le gestionnaire matériel je n'ai plus que ma Nvidia dans les cartes Graphique. Nikel en espérant que sa fait pas plus consommer le Mac.

Bon il ne reste plus qu'à savoir comment mettre Windows à jour car il tourne dans le vide pour la recherche des MAJ......

Merci


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Dans le gestionnaire matériel je n'ai plus que ma Nvidia dans les cartes Graphique. Nikel en espérant que sa fait pas plus consommer le Mac.


C'est normal, Windows ne verra pas la puce graphique intel, sous OS X c'est le système qui fait basculer automatiquement en fonction de la charge si c'est la puce ou la carte graphique qui doit être active. Sous Windows, la carte graphique fera consommer plus.


----------

